# Need Help with my 1998 Nissan - timing chain problem



## bluedragon72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Need your help guys!!, I believe the there are a couple of experts on the nissan engines here. To make a long story short, I have a 1998 Altima , while driving yesterday I accelerated yesterday and reached a speed of 100 kmph
I heard a rattling noise something that sounded like a noisy lifter or a chain slapping, so I pull into a parking lot and open the hood with the engine running.The noise sounded like it was from the timing chain area , I thought there was no oil so I checked the dipstick , there was sufficient oil.I shut off the engine for 5 minutes and then tried to crank it and it was like it had jumped timing , though it was cranking it wouldnt start over and it sounded funny while cranking the camshafts were moving, so I took the valve cover apart, now I see that the top chain moves the camshafts but bottom chain has a slack, my conclusion is that the oil pump might have broken cause now the car does not seem to have any combustion, I also noticed some oil on all the pistons when I took out the spark plugs? Any one ever experience any problem like this? Do you think installing a new oil pump and a chain might might help or am I better off replacing the entire motor? Do these engines have enough valve clearance not to have a piston slap and not to bend the valves.I really appreciate your response guys.I am in a financial crisis and am trying to get the car back on the road on a low cost. Thanks and take care!


----------

